# NYC / QUEENS CIGAR RECEPTION - OCT. 23



## Ballyhoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Just wanted to let the fellow NYC crowd know about a Cigar Event coming up later this month. Please pass the info below on to your your fellow Cigar Enthusiasts.








[/code]


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

sorry, but that"s a bit steep for me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My gf was going to send me to that for my bday present but I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to go


----------



## Pavilion (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone interested in going to this event?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Pavilion said:


> Anyone interested in going to this event?


Are you offering a "special discount" for CR members?

I won't be there, given my location (Florida). But I know we've got some BOTL's much closer.


----------

